# I'm new, please help.



## z11 (Aug 18, 2016)

Hi, and thank you in advance for any advice. I'm a 27 year old male, and just started having symptoms a few months ago. I've gotten some tests done over the last few months, and I'm trying to understand what is wrong with me. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

*5/9/16 - *Symptoms: Rapid Heart Beat, Tremors, Heart Palpitations, Nervousness, weight loss.

Went to urgent care. They suspected hyperthyroidism. Got my first blood test

TSH - 0.03. Low, Normal is 0.27-4.20 uU/mL

FT4- 4.04. High, Normal is 0.8-1.7 ng/dL

Also to note: My white blood cell count was low at 3.7 K/UL. Normal is 4.0-10.0. Not sure if this is important or not.

*5/12/16 -* First visit with Endo. He scheduled thyroid uptake and scan, along with another blood test. Tested Thyroid Stimulating Immunoglobulin at this time, which was 86%. That test claimed anything over 123% was consistent for Graves Disease. Therefore I assume I don't have Graves?

TSH - <0.01 Low, Normal is 0.27-4.20 uU/mL

FT4 - 5.9 High, Normal is 0.8-1.7 ng/dL

FT3 - 14.72. High, Normal is 2.5-4.3 pg/mL

*5/19/16 -* Test day for thyroid uptake and scan. Results were very low, which I was told is not normal for hyperthyroidism.

Thyroid Uptake

6 Hours: 1.3% Low, Normal is 5%-20%

24 Hours: 0.7% Low. Normal is 8%-35%

*5/27/16 - *Follow up with Endo. Uptake and scan were very low, so he suspected some sort of autoimmune issue. I do not have any pain in my thyroid. He ordered another blood test. FT4 and FT3 appeared to be coming down. I am not on any medication at this point.

TSH - <0.01 Low, Normal is 0.27-4.20 uU/mL

FT4 - 2.7 High, Normal is 0.8-1.7 ng/dL

FT3 - 6.37 High, Normal is 2.5-4.3 pg/mL

After this, I got married and went on a honeymoon. I started feeling much better, as my levels probably passed through a normal range during this time. I missed my next appointment, so I didn't get a follow up again until 8/11/16.

*8/11/16 -* Symptoms: I've started feeling more tired than normal. It's a bit hard to concentrate at work and stay motivated. I might say I feel slightly depressed for no reason. I don't have constipation or a feeling of being cold. Endo ordered another blood test. TSH is now high, while FT4 and FT3 are normal. Endo prescribed 25 mcg synthroid daily.

TSH - 5.86 High, Normal is 0.27-4.20 uU/mL

FT4 - 1.0 Normal, Normal is 0.8-1.7 ng/dL

FT3 - 3.09 Normal, Normal is 2.5-4.3 pg/mL

I have not started the synthroid yet. I'm wondering if I should wait a bit and take another blood test to see if my FT4 continues to drop below normal. Maybe my body is swinging back and forth a bit, and maybe it will level itself out? Advice from anyone with more experience would be greatly appreciated.

Should I start taking the synthroid like the endo says, even though my FT4 and FT3 are normal? What do you think my problem is? Does this look like Hashimoto's thyroiditis? I heard it can start as a brief hyper, then transition to hypo. Any other possibilities?

Thank you!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Yikes, you are swinging wildly! Is TSI the only antibody test they've run? Any presence of it is not normal and can cause hyper issues like you dealt with. I would also ask for TPO Ab, which is the antibody that people with Hashi's usually have. You've definitely got something going on.


----------



## Jolanta (Aug 21, 2016)

z11 said:


> Hi, and thank you in advance for any advice. I'm a 27 year old male, and just started having symptoms a few months ago. I've gotten some tests done over the last few months, and I'm trying to understand what is wrong with me. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> *5/9/16 - *Symptoms: Rapid Heart Beat, Tremors, Heart Palpitations, Nervousness, weight loss.
> 
> ...


Hi, your levels are a little lowered at the moment. FT3 and FT4 are also slightly lowered. TSH level indicates mild hypothyroidism. This can make you feel very unwell, tired and slightly down. Hashimoto's thyroiditis may have a period of hyper followed by hypo. It is a possibility. You might possibly also have had a painless thyroiditis, which is a transient autoimmune attack on the thyroid, usually lasting for few weeks. It results in mild hyperthyroidism followed by hypothyroidism and a return to a normal state. Keep watching your levels but if you feel unwell, a lttle synthroid might make you feel better.


----------

